# 15 gallon planted tank- What filter do I get?



## snook413

Okay, so I am setting up a new 15 gallon tank. I will have live plants in this set up so I will have some sort of mixed substrate - sand, some gravel, maybe some peat moss. I am not sure about what fish I am going to put in it yet. Maybe some cory catfish, maybe some tetras - some tropical community fish for sure. 

Mu question is... what filter do I choose?!? 

There seem to be many options and I have very little experience with filter types. My only requirements is that the filter is not annoying loud. This tank will be set up in my bedroom. Some noise is fine as I usually sleep with a small fan running anyway. I don't want to spend tons of money, but if I can get a better filter for more money, I'm not too afraid to invest.

AquaClear? Aqueon? Tetra Whisper? None of the above?? 

Please let me know you experiences and what you all think would work best for me. Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## snail

Eheim, but the are expensive. Definitely a canister filter. There are other brands that are quiet too.


----------



## snail

Some people have tanks without mechanical filtration. It is possible with good lighting, lots of plants, a nutrient rich substrate and low stocking levels. For threads about it on this forum check search 'beaslbob build'.


----------



## jrman83

For a tank that size, most would probabky recommend an AquaClear 30 or 50. Eheim classic series is a good choice and IMO, canisters are better suited for planted tanks.

I have axtra AC filters of all sizes laying around. Let me know if you're interested in one.


----------



## snook413

snail said:


> Eheim, but the are expensive. Definitely a canister filter. There are other brands that are quiet too.


Thanks snail. I saw those in the store. Very nice, but I think the canister type is a little big for where I want to put it. I have also read about the beaslbob method. Very interesting stuff! I think it may be a little too involved for me right now though.




jrman83 said:


> For a tank that size, most would probabky recommend an AquaClear 30 or 50. Eheim classic series is a good choice and IMO, canisters are better suited for planted tanks.
> 
> I have axtra AC filters of all sizes laying around. Let me know if you're interested in one.


From what I have read it sounds like the AquaClear is a pretty good filter. Your recommendation makes me feel a bit better about purchasing one. I think I will give the 30 a try. Thanks so much for responding to my question.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

yeah rule of thumb is with your average community tank, go with about twice the tank capacity when selecting a filter

a canister is surely top-notch for any system, but may be overkill for a 10-20 gallon tank, in my opinion. most HOB filters will suffice, and in that case you would be best with two separate units rated for at least 15 gallons each, then you could change filter pads on them intermittently as to not loose all of the biological media with each filter change. but again being a planted tank, this is not a huge concern since the plants are going to eat up a lot of the ammonia and nitrates, so you don't really have to worry as much about them spiking from a mini cycle

although many go with no filter on a planted setup, it never hurts. I run a Fluval 305 (canister rated for 70 gallons) on my 30 gallon planted with the peat moss/play sand/gravel substrate. the water stays crystal clear and the parameters stay perfect. I'm sure the parameters will stay pretty good without a filter, but the water would without a doubt have a yellowish hue, which I don't want


----------



## snail

I've used a canister filter on a 15 gallon aquarium and it worked well but I agree a HOB filter would be perfect for that size tank, I was basing my suggestion on the fact that canister filters are quiet.


----------



## jrman83

automatic-hydromatic said:


> a canister is surely top-notch for any system, but may be overkill for a 10-20 gallon tank, in my opinion.


I think the assumption you're making here is that canister filters aren't rated for low capacity tanks. Eheim, since that brand has already been mentioned, has canisters that are rated for 35g tanks. Not much different than the AC30. The cost, since it is an Eheim, is a lot different but they do have other brands that go just as low. 

I don't think canisters are overkill in any case, and in fact can better outfit a tank from a 10g all the way up to whatever size you want. HOBs are limited in their filtration capacity. Canisters are perfect for some wanting that clean look and IMO, do better with planted tanks. A HOB has a single point where water comes back to the tank and canisters have spray bars of some type. Less beating on your plants and loose planted substrates. I know you can do some things to mitigate those effects from HOBs.


----------



## majerah1

Canisters are the best because the capacity to hold tons of media.You can add the types of media to suit your needs,Like the carbon for removing chemicals,Ceramic beads for the nitrifying bacteria,peat for blackwater fish,and so on.

If you do not feel you have the space and you want perfectly silent,Then there is an internal filter.
Whisper In-tank Filter 40i - 170 gph
This is found at Walmart,and i have had one in the past.It does take up space in the tank,but its 100% silent,and easy enough to hide behind a sword plant.

For its size its a great filter,But as mentioned above,like the HOBs its limited in the filtration capacity,and you are limited to a point on what media you can add.


----------



## snail

I have a canister filter on my 30 gallon planted tank at the moment that's rated for 90 gallons. I faced the spray bar at the glass and put a large piece of wood in front so the plants are not battered, it works very well.

Internal filters are quiet too and I think they work fine as long as you keep stock low, can be a little hard to hide though.


----------

